# Wilderness Nomads



## Cavemansailor (Jan 22, 2014)

Im looking to find or form a small group of nomadic foragers in a remote wilderness area.

I worked as an archaeological instructor for 7 years specializing in primitive technology and subsistence strategies of hunter gatherers. 

I spent the past 6 months working as a commercial fisherman, and also spent several years trapping and hunting for the majority of my food and income.

I would love to contribute my skillset to an existing group if any such groups exist.

I am looking for a group that is nomadic in a NFS wilderness area and obtains all or most resources and food from hunting and foraging.

I am not looking for a commune, farm, fixed retreat, or other form of sedentary living on private land.

If anyone is seriously attempting this and could use a guy like me, let me know!


----------



## autumn (Jan 22, 2014)

I'd be interested in linking up in the spring. I'm going to be busy until then but I'm always up to do something like this.


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Jan 23, 2014)

I would be interested in something like this, at least for a little while just to get a taste of it. I might like it too much to go back though, Lol!


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 23, 2014)

Where are you at, Brother?


----------



## Cavemansailor (Jan 23, 2014)

Back in San Antonio. If I get some promising responses in the next few days, Im willing and ready to travel anywhere in the US that is wild and vast enough to thrive.


----------



## Tude (Jan 23, 2014)

With your background - you sound most interesting to hit the wilderness with! Hope you get a lot of interested people and make it happen!


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 23, 2014)

Well I'm in Colorado right now, and after this weekend will be traveling west-ish, eventually arriving in SoCal. I'd love to have a group of like-minded people with me!


----------



## Cavemansailor (Jan 24, 2014)

The national forests just north of LA reminded me of Central Texas (only all the land in central TX is privately owned....it sucks). Looked liked they could be rich in resources, but I was just passing through. If anyone has spent time there, I'ld love to hear about experiences with foraging there. Kinda have my heart set on New Mexico, but like I said, I'm open to suggestions!


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree (Jan 24, 2014)

Too bad im stuck in canada. Im looking for people for the same thing.


----------



## Zeke42 (Jan 24, 2014)

Stuck?


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree (Jan 25, 2014)

Haven't formed a definitive plan to cross yet. Still looking for tips though.


----------



## Zeke42 (Jan 25, 2014)

Lots of trees and unpatrolled boarder...


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree (Jan 25, 2014)

Yeah im still looking for reliable info regarding that.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 26, 2014)

Reliable info here: Walk through a heavily wooded, unsecured area. Easy as pie. It's not like the U.S./Mexico border at all.


----------



## AnarchyorDie (Mar 17, 2014)

I've heard of people train hoping across the border.


----------



## AnarchyorDie (Mar 17, 2014)

I've never been to northern New Mexico. I'm interested in this nomadic wilderness adventure. I've got some experience trapping. I can spend all day on a river,fishing with nothing but a nibble or 2 to keep me interested. Actually I spent a month this summer in kings canyon CA, fishing and trapping. I wasn't completely reliant on the land tho.


----------



## ThatDrunkGuy (Mar 23, 2014)

I would be interested as well. I spend most my time out in the wilderness. Im down to earth and have fishing hunting and survival skills and gear. Message me if ya wanna chat.


----------



## p4r4d0x (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## Ridire (Mar 29, 2014)

Sounds good to me, anyone moving around New England? I know how to hunt and clean kills, and I've got some basic herbal knowledge under my belt.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Mar 29, 2014)

I am totally not in! Im way too lazy & accustomed to my kids goin to school & the hospital & using ebt to get groceries for them from a supermarket. This statement isnt to disuade others more as to call them out. I want to hear a year from now how it worked out & how many people actually participated.besides a single stoned sentence on a thread. To me it sounds more like a dream, especially considering our shrinking wilderness areas in the US. Im sure there are blm areas & park lands that it can be done in using stealth. I think of like mick dodge & many other vietnam vetereans scattered throughout the country. I would love to hear how heards of sheep/goats or whatever are sheparded around. I just cant see it being done for any length of time & with success. I may not like consumerism, work, people, all of society & life. The truth is that even the most off grid or anti civ live with creature comforts. Technology in the form of building materials, generators, solar/wind or getting gas heat piped in or power from a light pole. Most of us live off the discarded extras/waste of this economy. I am always cautous of many communal projects that arent grown organically first from a solo endeavor.


----------

